# What are your kid predictions?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I always love predicting what sex the kids will be and how many the doe will have :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: What are your best guesses on what your does will have? When the does kid you can post if she had what you were predicting or if she had something else.  I love doing this!

My predictions for Mabel are :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: OR :kidblue: :kidred: 

My predictions for Stella are :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 

My predictions for Peach are :kidblue: :kidblue: 

My predictions for Sydney (if she is bred) are :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

LOVE THIS!!!

Ok here are mine!

Cookie: I think :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 

Corona: :kidred: :kidred: or :kidred: :kidblue: 

Lotus: Probably :kidblue: :kidred: but I hope :kidred: :kidred: 

Beverly: Shes small so I think just :kidred: 

Georgia: She was a Quint so I really hope :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Jenny: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Dunno... how many do you think? 








And yes, that's Ruffian being a little rough when it comes to sharing the expensive alfalfa hay.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

WHOOOOA!!! 10?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

UHHHH.......LOL

Put a pic up of Sheila COUGH COUGH


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

30? :laugh: Whoa she's HUGE! :shocked:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Will try to get new pics of shelia and Tina tomorrow. The rate some of these girls are growing they are all going to look like Tina soon.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

(I always have a buck year...so here is my predictions lol)

Amazon : :kidblue: :kidred: 

Midnight : :kidblue: :kidred: 

Big Bertha : :kidblue: :kidred: 

Ivory : :kidblue: 

Ebony : :kidblue: 

Hanna : :kidblue: (if she took)

Abby : :kidblue: (if she took)


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool guessing game

Geae :kidred: :kidred: she has girls 99% of the time she did have a boy once.

Harmony :kidblue: she has boys 100% of the time I hope she will give her new mamma some girls :greengrin:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

My luck seems to be with boys, so:

Jenny: :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Talala: :kidblue: :kidred: 

This is exactly what it was last year (with milky way, if anyone rsmembers her-she's due in february, and he guy who bought her just loves her), so anything different is good. I just want at least one girl from someone!


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Romador: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Poppy: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Rose: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Lady: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Lily: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Blossom: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Rapunzel : :kidblue: :kidred: 
Nauean: :kidblue: 
Anna: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Precious: :kidblue: :kidred: 

We'll see how close I am. Last year I had 11 kids from 3 does. Pretty close to 50/50.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Since I had almost all does last year, I'm expecting all bucks this year... so

Cinnabar (kidded 1/17/12): :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Fervent: :kidblue: :kidred: 

Texanna: :kidblue: 

Grace: :kidblue: :kidred: 

Tornado: :kidblue: :kidred: 

Penny: :kidred: :kidred: 

Tulip: :kidred: :kidred: 

Vegas: :kidblue: :kidblue: 

Of course I'm hoping for all does, but I don't see that happening again this year.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Jess, I have ALWAYS had buck years...so this year im hoping it finally changes LOL


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow!!!! :shocked: that little goatie is HUGE! LOL! I love it!!! Will we get to see her on the kidding camera??? I hope, I hope :leap: 

well, my predictions are a bit boring--I just pray I get some kids!!! ray: LOL! It wont' be till october'ish and I honestly don't care what they are---just hope I get some :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, as long as my camera's behave and all that she will be on the kidding cam. I've had a stoke of bad luck with them with my quad processor being fried and I don't have the $60 to replace it right now so I managed to hook up the cams without it but you can only see one cam now, it doesn't switch between. And then Silva decided to get even and chewed through the cord on one. :roll:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

awwww, lol--Silva silly goat! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW! big belley! :laugh: 

Snappy: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
Georgia: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: she is pretty big for only 2mo!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

This sounds fun! Here's mine:

Paisley: :kidred: 
Dream: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Timber: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Topaz: :kidred: :kidred: 
Payton: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Wonder: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Rosalie: :kidblue: :kidred: :kidred: 
Promise: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Danni: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Calypso: :kidblue: 
Leslie: :kidred: 
Layla: :kidred: :kidred: 
Jane: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Scarlette(if she took): :kidred:
Charlotte: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Bella: :kidblue: :kidblue: 
Mary: :kidblue: :kidred: 
Oreo: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Dunno... how many do you think?


 Wow... :shocked: that is huge...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She really is really BIG!! maybe it is a girls basketball team. :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :greengrin:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

When is she due, I can't imagine her having to go too much longer with a belly like that. Poor girl!


----------

